# Zilla water connections



## voltmatic automaton (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm trying to prepare for my Zilla setup before the controller arrives and while wiring isn't such a fuss for me, running water under the hood is definately something I'm trying to be careful with.

So if anyone with a newer Zilla model can advise I am listening carefully.
What kind of fittings did you use to hook up the water llines etc.?

I'm not going to get a water kit, I can piece things together myself, just need some past experiences from people

Thanks


----------



## evsource (Mar 23, 2009)

voltmatic automaton said:


> I'm trying to prepare for my Zilla setup before the controller arrives and while wiring isn't such a fuss for me, running water under the hood is definately something I'm trying to be careful with.
> 
> So if anyone with a newer Zilla model can advise I am listening carefully.
> What kind of fittings did you use to hook up the water llines etc.?
> ...


They are just barbed fittings for 3/8" ID hose. Don't use the cheap flimsy hose, as it is more likely to bend and get a pinched restriction. Regular antifreeze works good. 

Any other clarification needed?


----------



## voltmatic automaton (Nov 2, 2008)

thanks for the response.
the user manual outlined the type of fittingat the controller end, i was interested though in what has worked well for others. its usually better to learn from someone elses trial and error.

i have seen some different approaches already with the type of water pumps used, the radiator system etc.

just tryin to broaden my possibilities, i want to make sure this controller is the last for a long ,long time.


----------



## evsource (Mar 23, 2009)

voltmatic automaton said:


> thanks for the response.
> the user manual outlined the type of fittingat the controller end, i was interested though in what has worked well for others. its usually better to learn from someone elses trial and error.
> 
> i have seen some different approaches already with the type of water pumps used, the radiator system etc.
> ...


I know you already mentioned you don't want to buy a kit. If I were to tell you the components I would use though, it would be all the components in this kit that I put together:

http://www.evsource.com/tls_cooling.php (Zilla kit, just below the NetGain kit).

If you hunt around, you might be able to find the components cheaper. But some of them, like the Laing pump with the brass head and potted body, is difficult to find.


----------



## WSJ (Sep 18, 2008)

Have you considered using the transmission case to dissipate the heat? Synthetic transmission oil has a viscosity is similar to 10W30 motor oil. The synthetic transmission oil could be pumped through the Zilla and returned to the transmission, using the surface area of the transmission to dissipate a finite amount of heat in the air. There are many issues to consider with this approach, but if it provides enough cooling the advantage would be to eliminate the radiator and reservoir. All that would be needed is a small oil pump.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

WSJ said:


> Have you considered using the transmission case to dissipate the heat? ....


Transmissions get hot during use themselves. Planetary gearing is approximately 97% efficient per stage and there are two to four stages per "gear" in a typical transmission (IIRC). So, the transmission will end up getting a lot hotter than the controller, especially after a few minutes at highway speeds.

*EDIT* - I am talking just about both auto and manual transmissions. All gearing has losses thus, all gearing produces heat under load.


----------



## WSJ (Sep 18, 2008)

Tesseract said:


> Transmissions get hot during use themselves. Planetary gearing is approximately 97% efficient per stage and there are two to four stages per "gear" in a typical transmission (IIRC). So, the transmission will end up getting a lot hotter than the controller, especially after a few minutes at highway speeds.


I agree, but I was not talking about an automatic transmission.


----------

